# gti-r coolant temp



## smileyjuggalo (Aug 4, 2004)

does anybody know what the normal coolant operating temp for the gti-r is? warm days(80) and my car cruises at 230 degrees. i've seen it get to 250 when i drove the dragon. any ideas?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

smileyjuggalo said:


> does anybody know what the normal coolant operating temp for the gti-r is? warm days(80) and my car cruises at 230 degrees. i've seen it get to 250 when i drove the dragon. any ideas?


If you're not using USDM temp sensor, you're getting bogus numbers. USDM instrument doesn't like the JDM sensor. Those numbers you gave are more appropriate to oil temperatures.

Um, if that's an aftermarket guage, somethings hooey somewhere. 230ºF is about the max you'll get without a really stout radiator cap.


----------



## smileyjuggalo (Aug 4, 2004)

i'm using the usdm sensor, from my old block, and the gauge is autometer. i also have a nismo radiator cap that actually holds more pressure before it blows. it didn't even blow when it read 250. i ordered a nismo 170 degree thermostat to see if that would help. my next option is a koyo radiator, another $300 :balls: but what's wierd is that the car runs fine at those temps. i dunno.


----------



## smileyjuggalo (Aug 4, 2004)

you know, that does sound like oil temp numbers. i bet you that i had a brain fart some where and got some wires mixed up. i'll check it out tomorrow when i change my oil. i would feel like a real dumbass if that's what i did. we'll see.


----------



## smileyjuggalo (Aug 4, 2004)

nope, no brain fart. wires are all hooked up right. the beast just runs hot. hopefully a new thermostat will fix it.


----------



## 1810 (Aug 17, 2003)

get a better radiator cap. i got the 300zx one and might overheating problem when bye bye.


----------



## smileyjuggalo (Aug 4, 2004)

i've got the nismo one and it hold more pressure than the stock one by a bit. i i put in a new nismo 62C degree thermostat and no help at all. fans work good and come on on their own. i mean cruising around at 230 degrees F gets a little old. i am too paranoid that i am going to hurt something else.


----------

